# New ED gift



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, the new ED gift at least for me was this pretty unexciting 328 book. What a let down from the previous HK speaker. They must have had a bunch going unsold in the gift shop and figured they would just give them away...


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

No more $10 gift shop coupon?


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Still get the $10 coupon. They even gave us a discount on a second engraved keychain, I think it was only $10. Well, Euros... Had to pay for the 3rd vest also, only $2 I think for the child size. Pedestrian 3 series buyers don't get a "gift", speaker or otherwise. That must be an M car thing. I was there at the end of June.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mconley3 said:


> Still get the $10 coupon. They even gave us a discount on a second engraved keychain, I think it was only $10. Well, Euros... Had to pay for the 3rd vest also, only $2 I think for the child size. Pedestrian 3 series buyers don't get a "gift", speaker or otherwise. That must be an M car thing. I was there at the end of June.


Although I'm not sure the 328 book is much better than nothing at all. I suppose maybe I'll leaf through it, but I doubt I'll delve into it too much. You can have it if you want to feel as "special" as being presented with it made me feel. 

Still got the 10euro card, which I put towards a t-shirt as well as the free key chain that I passed on since it will just sit in the cabinet. Also got 2 free vests. I have a nice collection of them in my garage now from previous EDs.


----------



## pdx325i (Feb 26, 2002)

mconley3 said:


> Still get the $10 coupon. They even gave us a discount on a second engraved keychain, I think it was only $10. Well, Euros... Had to pay for the 3rd vest also, only $2 I think for the child size. Pedestrian 3 series buyers don't get a "gift", speaker or otherwise. That must be an M car thing. I was there at the end of June.


They've done away with the speakers for some time. I didn't get anything more with my M3 last month at Welt, other than the $10 voucher and the free keychain. I did get multiple parking garage passes 'cause I had to get in/out multiple times.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

pdx325i said:


> They've done away with the speakers for some time. I didn't get anything more with my M3 last month at Welt, other than the $10 voucher and the free keychain. I did get multiple parking garage passes 'cause I had to get in/out multiple times.


I stopped back at the Welt when I got back to Munich to look around. I pulled up to the guy out front and mentioned that I'd picked my car up a few days ago and wanted to go in and do some shopping and was there somewhere I could park it. I was loosly hoping for the free valet service or at least some garage passes that they give you on delivery day, but he just pointed me to the garage and I ended up paying the 2 euro. Couldn't hurt to ask I figured.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Since no one's offered and you seem to be completely underwhelmed by the book on the 328, I'll gladly pay postage and a handling fee if you want to ship it to me. Seriously, the 328 is the spiritual ancestor of my Z4 M Roadster.


----------



## alexcool2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

really an unpleasant situation. I had no such problems with them


----------



## alexcool2020 (Apr 28, 2020)

As if they just got rid of what they don't need. I would really wonder to get something such. Frankly speaking, of course, any attention is very nice and it's ugly to discuss gifts, but when you get something you are waiting for that it will be useful and necessary for you but not a pile of garbage. Nowadays there so many possible variants to make order good presents for not big money, that's strange that such serious companies don't know them. They'd better make some hand-picked gourmet gift baskets for their clients. Indeed, it is something that will definitely please others and not ruin the reputation of the company as an inadequate giver.


----------

